
Startup strip-mines data from social media for landlords, employers and dates - ilamont
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-intersect/wp/2016/06/09/creepy-startup-will-help-landlords-employers-and-online-dates-strip-mine-intimate-data-from-your-facebook-page/
======
newjersey
Would it be legal for a landlord to require an applicant to supply social
logins? Wouldn't it just lead to people having double lives online?

